# why did this happen?



## Midnite (Jul 29, 2005)

Heyo all^^

Just ole middy the wuff here.

Mainly i'm posting a message cause i dont really want to keep my muzzle shut. Whats happened to fa really is a downie for me, and i dont like to keep quiet.

Keeping quiet means that i come to false assumptions, and then leading to wrongfully directed anger, and then rumors and etc etc etc

Mainly i just wanted to ask quite casually what happened to fa?

Fa is an awesome site, it always has been, but to just up and tear down the site so quickly, it really is er... irratating to a sense.

I have to say, i've heard my own rumors near everywhere about whats happened, but in reality, I'm in no position to judge anyone.

As far as i can tell, jheryn, your an awesome guy. You work hard to get the site rolling, even to your own sacrifice. I mean, honestly, some of your recent hospital visits have been because you've been killing yourself over making the site better, for the ppl who visit the site.

Arcturus is another i've heard about. Honestly i dont know you, but i've seen your stuff on teh site. YOu post notices and also help out hte site by debugging, fixing errors, always on your toes.

My opinion, everyone who helped make the site is awesome. me? I havent donated, and i bet there are a few (hundred) who havent donated either.  For all of the team to just make an awesome site for us FREELOADERS, its really generous.

But frankly, since i'm just benefitting, i dont have any right to complain about the service.

But really *shakes head a bit* i cant let this happen without speaking my mind, and believe me, i'm in no way speaking out of anger or malice etc etc. I just have stuff on my mind and think its best to get out.

This is a tad frustrating, i wont lie. Fa has had its ups and downs really frequently. At times i cant help but think "its nice that were getting access to this site for free but... heh, it really is a stress just visiting the site"

However, i knew that the admins and mods are working their asses off to get the site rolling, so i didnt have any offence, instead i felt a sense of respect and thank you all generously for the site.

My first question mainly is... what happened? I mean, i know that the site is stressful, full of holes near everywhere, not only with the site, but behind the scenes. 

In my opinion, the site is a really fun place, everyone goes there to get away.

Personally, being a furry is what i use to get away. WHen i first was a furry, few years ago, and life was just... well... you know. Parents find out  i'm gay, suddenly i'm 16 years old and spend my time trying to support myself, thrown out. Family of, like, 32 members all hates the s**t outta me, etc etc

i couldnt help but need a way out. And being a furry was the best escape.

Go online, theres a bazillion ppl there who will hug you and cuddle you and forget your differences and accept who you are and love you and even yiff you *chuckles* and all sorts of fun stuff.

But there are times when the fun had to stop and i had to go back to real life and get to work----try to fix my life as best i could.

ANd so, i'd like to say to all the admins and mods---if the site has you f**ked up in the head with almighty stress---then by all means, i will BEG of you to close down the site, get some rest, relaxation, vacation, etc

Especially you jheryn, your health is more important than pleasing others. You cant help others if you cant help yourself.

It really is a drag seeing the site go, and like i said, its a bit stressful. Alot on FA plan to support the site, really like the site, have made it a part of our daily lives, and its always either going out of order or just.. dissapearing for days.

It was a bit humorous a few days ago when every button i clicked, fa would say "hacker!!!", lol

But honestly. 

I really like the site. I have no beef with any of the mods or admins. I just dun understand why the site kicked like it did.

um... Heh, i guess i've lost my train of thought, and it is a little early in the morning. I'm gonna get me some breakfast.

Take care all, be safe.

--midnite


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 29, 2005)

The shorter, drama-free version: it all came down to a difference of opinion as to how FA should be run.

Arcturus and his crew parted ways, and are going to create their own art BBS. FA is being retooled, and should be up soon (hopefully). I don't know how soon "soon" actually is, so... updates will be posted here when the information becomes available.


----------



## Midnite (Jul 30, 2005)

*hmm*

well, i can understand that i guess.

Throughout my whole life, ive always been considered somewhat of a wierdo, a saint or somethin, whatever

I dont really feel that parting ways and anger are the best of any solution. 

I feel bad that something couldnt have been worked out, especially between friends.

But if FA will be back up soon, i can wait, i just hope many others do as well, or the site wont be the same.

I just truely wouldve hoped that friends are more important than a website. Really it is.

--midnite


----------



## mwoof (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: hmm*

> Midnite: "Throughout my whole life, ive always been considered somewhat of a wierdo, a saint or somethin, whatever."

Aack... *I* am the Saint you know! 

By the way, give those 32 or so "relatives" a slap and furget they exist.  And keep being furry.  You don't need to have it as an escape; rather, as an appreciation of animals.


----------



## InfestedWarrior (Aug 18, 2005)

*I have a question*

I know this will sound a little stupid but, the new FA will have the same Favorite gallery or we need do it again?


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 13, 2010)

from what i know of the new re-design is its mainly a graphic redo. so the basis of your gallery and favourites would stay the same. I dont really think they will clear the favourites galleries of everyone, since theres nearly 4.5 million submissions here and well to be honest that would be a pain for people to refav all the ones they liked.

Although, it might be a oppertune time for a clear-up of the "Submission deleted" messages?


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 13, 2010)

jayhusky said:


> from what i know of the new re-design is its mainly a graphic redo. so the basis of your gallery and favourites would stay the same. I dont really think they will clear the favourites galleries of everyone, since theres nearly 4.5 million submissions here and well to be honest that would be a pain for people to refav all the ones they liked.
> 
> Although, it might be a oppertune time for a clear-up of the "Submission deleted" messages?


 ...really? necro something over 4 years ago?


----------

